# partida (de azúcar)



## renataqb

Hello,

Please someone help me with the term "*partida*" (*de* *azúcar*), as in "*he had purchased a  large ----- of sugar  from that place*", and talking about a man who lived at the begining of the last century.

I have seen all the entries at WR, but none of them match, except from this: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2032833, but I'm not sure of the term suggested (*batch lot*). 

The best I could find in internet was this: http://books.google.cl/books?id=_4T...ge&q="purchased a large lot of sugar"&f=false 
(has purchased a large *lot* of sugar)

And this: http://books.google.cl/books?id=yds...d=0CDcQ6AEwAw#v=onepage&q=" 400 sacks"&f=true
(In the case of sugar, 400 sacks constitute a *commercial selling unit*)

Also, I don't think the terms *consignment* or even *load* fit fine in this sentence...

THANK YOU ALL!!!


----------



## k-in-sc

If it's modified by "large," that would indicate a non-standard size. What's the whole sentence?


----------



## renataqb

Hi k-in-sc... There also lots of sentence with the term "partida" in this text. 
One of them refers to a "partida" as containing 450 sacks of sugar ("la última partida de 450 sacos la vendió a X"), other refers to the "partidas" as containing 400 or 800 sacks, as in "los envíos se hacían en partidas de 400 u 800 sacos". The one of this question is "había comprado una partida considerable de azúcar de tal lugar".
Thank you.


----------



## JBarDom

Batch lot is correct. The adjective would only determine an idea between the normal -standard- batch lot and one that is larger.

Greetings.


----------



## renataqb

Thank you JBarDom... Forgive me for being so insistent, but I cannot find an example using with both "batch lot" of something. 
Isn't it redundant since batch and lot mean the same according to dictionaries?  (That's what I feared when looking at the response given in the other thread)

Example: "Sugar used in producing one lot or batch:" (number 3 and 2, right side)
http://books.google.cl/books?id=N-M...wBw#v=onepage&q=" batch lot of sugar"&f=false


----------



## k-in-sc

"Batch lot" sounds redundant to me too. In general I would say "lot" or "load" or "shipment."
"Los envíos se hacían en partidas de 400 u 800 sacos": The shipments were in quantities/loads of 400 or 800 sacks.


----------



## renataqb

I think I'll leave it as "a large lot of sugar"... 
Thakn you for all!!


----------



## JBarDom

Yes. I apologize for the redundancy. I can suggest that batch is a large group while lot is a smaller amount belonging to the principal (batch). So in this case, when sugar processing starts, it usually doesn't stop until all the sugar cane fields have been depleted (@ 4-5 months) being considered from beginning to end as the batch corresponding to a harvest year. The lot shall be considered accordingly to what the production management considers as a 'period' (hours, days, weeks).
I hope this helps.

Greetings.


----------



## renataqb

Hi JBarDom, yes, it helps a _lot_... hehe...
And you have nothing to apologize for.. we are all here to learn!! 
Thank you for all the help and the time!
You too k-in-sc!!


----------



## k-in-sc

I don't think "batch" would be understood to be the entire amount of sugar produced from a year's cane crop.


----------



## renataqb

well, I don't know if batch is the right word for the entire harvest, but something of it there is in the text, since this is about  a man who speculated with sugar buying it when the prices were low and selling when high... and for that he anticipated how the sugar beet harvest would be for the next period... and hoarding it during abundant producton times to be sold during shotfalls....


----------



## JBarDom

The batch is identified with the year(s) of production usually having a combination due to date of start and end of the harvest, e.g. 2011-2012. The sugar sacks then are identified by a production lot number, and as mentioned in the previous reply, it is up to the production management to set the period to which each lot corresponds.
From the context provided by renataqb, I suppose that it was feasable for a single person in the beginning of last century to have enough wealth to buy a complete batch (harvest-year production), or either buying different lots from a single batch. Nowadays, there are sugar mills that sell in anticipation their whole batch, especially to soft-drinks companies.
And for the term *partida*, lot would be context appropriate otherwise ‘cosecha’ would have been stated.

Greetings.


----------



## k-in-sc

(Greetings = hello)
"Batch" is a processing term. I still find it hard to believe it would be applied to an entire harvest. Thanks for your input, though.


----------

